# Códigos de errores en Windows



## elosciloscopio (Jun 7, 2010)

1 Función incorrecta. 
2 No se pudo hallar el archivo especificado. 
3 No se pudo hallar la ruta especificada. 
4 No se pudo abrir el archivo. 
5 Acceso denegado. 
6 Controlador no válido. 
7 Los bloques de control de memoria han sido destruidos. 
8 Espacio insuficiente para procesar este comando. 
9 Dirección de bloque de control de almacenamiento no válida. 
10 El entorno es incorrecto. 
11 Se intento cargar un programa con un formato incorrecto. 
12 Código de acceso no válido. 
13 Datos no válidos. 
14 Memoria insuficiente para esta operación. 
15 No se pudo encontrar el lector especificado. 
16 Imposible eliminar el directorio. 
17 No se pudo mover el archivo a otra unidad de disco. 
18 No hay más archivos. 
19 Medio protegido contra escritura. 
20 No se pudo encontrar el dispositivo especificado. 
21 El dispositivo no está listo. 
22 Comando no reconocido por el dispositivo. 
23 Error de datos (comprobación de redundancia cíclica) 
24 El programa ejecuto un comando cuya longitud es incorrecta. 
25 La unidad no pudo encontrar un área o pista específica en el disco. 
26 Imposible de acceder al disco o disquete especificado. 
27 La unidad no pudo encontrar el sector solicitado. 
28 No hay papel en la impresora. 
29 No se puede escribir en el dispositivo especificado. 
30 Es imposible la lectura en el dispositivo especificado. 
31 Un dispositivo relacionado al sistema no funciona correctamente. 
32 El proceso no puede acceder al archivo porque éste está siendo utilizado por otro proceso. 
33 El proceso no puede acceder al archivo porque otro proceso ha bloqueado una parte del archivo. 
34 El disco que puso en la unidad no es el correcto. Ponga xxx (Número de serie del volumen: xxx) en la unidad xxx. 
36 Hay demasiados archivos abiertos para compartir. 
38 Se ha alcanzado el final del archivo. 
39 El disco está lleno. 
50 Esta petición es incompatible. 
51 Windows no puede encontrar la ruta de acceso a la red. Asegúrese de que la ruta de acceso sea correcta y que el ordenador de destino no esté ocupado o desactivado. Si Windows no puede encontrar la ruta de acceso de la red, contacte a su administrador de red. 
52 No estaba conectado ya que existía un nombre duplicado en la red. Vaya a Sistema en el Panel de control y modifique el nombre del ordenador e intente de nuevo. 
53 No se encontró la ruta de acceso de la red. 
54 La red está ocupada. 
55 El recurso o dispositivo de red especificados ya no están disponibles. 
56 El límite de comandos NetBIOS ha sido alcanzado. 
57 Se ha producido un error en la tarjeta de red. 
58 El servidor especificado no pudo ejecutar la operación solicitada. 
59 Error de red inesperado. 
60 La tarjeta remota no es compatible. 
61 La cola de impresión está saturada. 
62 El servidor no dispone de suficiente espacio para almacenar el archivo a imprimir. 
63 El archivo que estaba en espera para ser imprimido ha sido eliminado. 
64 El nombre de red especificado ya no está disponible. 
65 Acceso denegado a la red. 
66 El tipo de recurso de red no es correcto. 
67 No se pudo encontrar el nombre de red. 
68 El límite del nombre de la tarjeta de red local ha sido excedido. 
69 El límite de sesiones NetBIOS ha sido excedido. 
70 El servidor remoto ha sido suspendido o está en proceso de arranque. 
71 No se pueden realizar más conexiones a este equipo remoto en este momento ya que hay más de las que puede aceptar. 
72 La impresora o dispositivo de disco especificado ha sido detenido. 
80 Este archivo ya existe. 
82 Es imposible crear el directorio o archivo. 
83 Error en la interrupción 24 
84 No hay suficiente memoria para procesar esta petición. 
85 Nombre del dispositivo local ya utilizado. 
86 La contraseña de red especificada es incorrecta. 
87 El parámetro es incorrecto. 
88 Error de escritura en la red. 
89 El sistema no puede ejecutar otro proceso en este momento. 
100 Imposible de crear otro semáforo de sistema. 
101 El semáforo exclusivo pertenece a otro proceso. 
102 Se ha establecido el semáforo y no se pudo cerrar. 
103 No se pudo volver a establecer el semáforo. 
104 Imposible de pedir semáforos exclusivos durante la interrupción. 
105 Este semáforo ya no tiene propietario. 
106 Inserte el disco destinado a la unidad xxx. 
107 El programa se detuvo porque no inserto otro disco. 
108 El disco está siendo utilizado o está siendo bloqueado por otro proceso. 
109 El canal de comunicación ha sido cerrado. 
110 No se pudo abrir el dispositivo o archivo especificado. 
111 El nombre del archivo es demasiado largo. 
112 El espacio en disco es insuficiente. 
113 No hay más identificadores de archivos internos disponibles. 
114 El identificador de archivo interno de destino no es correcto. 
117 La llamada a IOCTL efectuada por la aplicación no es correcta. 
118 El valor del parámetro de verificación al escribir es incorrecto. 
119 El comando solicitado no es compatible con el sistema. 
120 Esta función no es compatible con el sistema. 
121 Ha terminado el plazo de espera del semáforo. 
122 El área de datos transferida a una llamada del sistema es muy pequeña. 
123 La sintaxis del nombre del archivo, directorio o etiqueta del volumen es incorrecta. 
124 El nivel de llamada del sistema es incorrecto. 
125 El disco no tiene etiqueta de volumen. 
126 No se pudo encontrar el módulo especificado. 
127 No se pudo encontrar el proceso especificado. 
128 No hay subprocesos que esperar. 
129 La aplicación xxx no se puede ejecutar en modo Win32. 
130 Se intento usar un identificador de archivo en una partición de disco abierta para una operación distinta de una E/S de disco sin procesar. 
131 Se intento mover el puntero del archivo antes del inicio del archivo. 
132 No pudo establecerse el puntero del archivo en el dispositivo o archivo especificado. 
133 No se puede utilizar un comando JOIN o SUBST para una unidad que ya contiene unidades unidas. 
134 Se intento utilizar el comando JOIN o SUBST en una unidad que ya estaba unida. 
135 Se intento utilizar el comando JOIN o SUBST en una unidad que ya había sido sustituida. 
136 El sistema intento eliminar la unión de una unidad que no estaba unida. 
137 El sistema intento eliminar la sustitución de una unidad no sustituida. 
138 El sistema intento unir una unidad a un directorio de una unidad ya unida. 
139 El sistema intento sustituir una unidad por un directorio almacenado en una unidad sustituida. 
140 El sistema intento unir una unidad a un directorio almacenado en una unidad sustituida. 
141 El sistema intento sustituir una unidad por un directorio almacenado en una unidad ya unida. 
142 No se puede ejecutar JOIN o SUBST en este momento. 
143 El sistema no puede unir/sustituir una unidad a/por un directorio en la misma unidad. 
144 El directorio no es un subdirectorio del directorio raíz. 
145 El directorio no está vacío. 
146 La ruta especificada está siendo usada en un sustituto. 
147 Recursos insuficientes para procesar este comando. 
148 No se puede usar la ruta de acceso en este momento. 
149 Se intento unir o sustituir una unidad en el que uno de los directorios de la unidad es el destino de una sustitución anterior. 
150 La información de seguimiento del sistema no ha sido especificada en el archivo CONFIG.SYS o el seguimiento está prohibido. 
151 El número de sucesos del semáforo especificados para DosMuxSemWait no es correcto. 
152 No se ejecuto DosMuxSemWait. Ya se han establecido demasiados semáforos. 
153 La lista de DosMuxSemWait es incorrecta. 
154 El nombre del volumen ingresado sobrepasa el límite de caracteres del sistema de archivos de destino. 
155 No se pudo crear otro thread. 
156 El proceso receptor rechazo la señal. 
157 El segmento ha sido rechazado y no se puede bloquear. 
158 El segmento ya está desbloqueado. 
159 La dirección del identificador del thread es incorrecta. 
160 Uno o más argumentos no son correctos. 
161 La ruta de acceso especificada no es válida. 
162 Ya hay una señal pendiente. 
164 El sistema no puede crear más threads. 
167 No se puede bloquear una parte de un archivo. 
170 El recurso solicitado ya se está utilizando. 
173 Ninguna petición de bloqueo pendiente para la región de anulación. 
174 El sistema de archivos no admite cambios atómicos al tipo de bloqueo. 
180 El sistema ha detectado un número de segmento incorrecto. 
182 El sistema operativo no puede ejecutar xxx. 
183 No se puede crear un archivo que ya existe. 
186 El indicador que se paso no es correcto. 
187 No se encontró el nombre del semáforo de sistema especificado. 
188 El sistema operativo no puede ejecutar xxx. 
189 El sistema operativo no puede ejecutar xxx. 
190 El sistema operativo no puede ejecutar xxx. 
191 No se puede ejecutar xxx en modo Win32. 
192 El sistema operativo no puede ejecutar xxx. 
193 xxx no es una aplicación Win32 válida. 
194 El sistema operativo no puede ejecutar xxx. 
195 El sistema operativo no puede ejecutar xxx. 
196 El sistema operativo no puede ejecutar esta aplicación. 
197 Actualmente, el sistema operativo no está configurado para ejecutar esta aplicación. 
198 El sistema operativo no puede ejecutar xxx. 
199 El sistema operativo no puede ejecutar esta aplicación. 
200 El segmento de código debe ser menor que 64 KB. 
201 El sistema operativo no puede ejecutar xxx. 
202 El sistema operativo no puede ejecutar xxx. 
203 El sistema no encontró la opción de entorno especificada. 
205 No hay ningún proceso en el subárbol de comandos que tenga un identificador de señales. 
206 El nombre del archivo o la extensión es demasiado largo. 
207 La pila de anillo 2 está siendo utilizada. 
208 Los caracteres globales ( * o ?), se han escrito incorrectamente o hay demasiados. 
209 La señal fijada no es correcta. 
210 No se puede establecer el identificador de señales. 
212 El segmento está bloqueado y no puede ser reasignado. 
214 Hay demasiados módulos de vínculo dinámico asociados a este módulo de vínculo dinámico. 
215 No se pueden anidar las llamadas de LoadModule. 
216 El archivo imagen xxx es valido, pero es para un tipo de ordenador diferente al ordenador actual. 
230 El estado del canal de comunicación no es válido. 
231 Todas las instancias de los canales de comunicación están ocupados. 
232 El canal de comunicación se está cerrando. 
233 No hay ningún proceso en el otro extremo del canal de comunicación. 
234 Hay más datos disponibles. 
240 La sesión ha sido cancelada. 
254 El nombre del atributo extendido (EA) especificado no es válido. 
255 Los atributos extendidos (EA) son inconsistentes. 
258 Tiempo de espera superado. 
259 No hay más datos disponibles. 
266 No se puede utilizar las funciones de copia. 
267 Nombre de directorio no válido. 
275 Los atributos extendidos (EA) no caben en el búfer. 
276 El archivo de atributos extendidos en el sistema de archivos está dañado. 
277 El archivo de la tabla de atributos extendidos (EA) está lleno. 
278 El identificador del atributos extendidos (EA) no es válido. 
282 El sistema de archivos montado no permite atributos extendidos. 
288 Se intento liberar una exclusión mutua que no pertenece al proceso. 
298 Se han realizado demasiados envíos a un semáforo. 
299 Sólo se efectuó parte de la petición ReadProcessMemory o WriteProcessMemory. 
300 La petición oplock ha sido rechazada. 
301 Un acuse de recibo oplock no valido ha recibido el sistema. 
302 El volumen está demasiado fragmentado para terminar esta operación. 
303 El archivo no puede ser abierto porque está siendo eliminado. 
317 No se puedo encontrar el mensaje asociado al número 0xxx, en el archivo de mensajes, para xxx. 
487 Se intento tener acceso a una dirección no válida. 
534 El resultado aritmético sobrepasa los 32 bits. 
535 Hay un proceso al otro extremo de la canalización. 
536 El sistema espera que un proceso abra el otro extremo de la canalización. 
994 Denegado el acceso al atributo extendido (EA). 
995 La operación de Entrada/Salida ha sido anulada debido a que se detuvo un thread o a la petición de una aplicación. 
996 El suceso de Entrada/Salida superpuesto no está en estado con señal. 
997 La operación de E/S superpuesta se está ejecutando. 
998 El acceso a esta dirección de memoria no es válido. 
999 Se produjo un error al ejecutar la operación de paginación. 
1001 La recursividad tiene demasiados niveles; la pila se ha desbordado. 
1002 La ventana no puede manipular el mensaje enviado. 
1003 No se puede completar esta función. 
1004 Indicadores no válidos. 
1005 El volumen no contiene un sistema de archivos conocidos. Asegúrese de que todos los controladores del sistema de archivos necesarios estén cargados y que el volumen no esté dañado. 
1006 Se ha alterado externamente el volumen de un archivo de tal forma que el archivo abierto ya no es válido. 
1007 Esta operación no puede ser realizada en el modo pantalla completa. 
1008 Se intento hacer referencia a un testigo que no existe. 
1009 El Registro de configuración está dañado. 
1010 La clave del Registro de configuración no es válida. 
1011 No se puede abrir la clave del Registro de configuración. 
1012 No se puede leer la clave del Registro de configuración. 
1013 No se puede escribir la clave del Registro de configuración. 
1014 Uno de los archivos de la base de datos del Registro ha debido ser restaurado utilizando un registro o una copia. La restauración ha sido exitosa. 
1015 El Registro está dañado. La estructura de uno de los archivos conteniendo datos del Registro o la imagen de la memoria del sistema del archivo están dañados, o no se puede encontrar el archivo debido a que falta la copia o está dañada. 
1016 Error en una operación de E/S iniciada por el Registro. El Registro no pudo leer, ni escribir la información de uno de estos archivos conteniendo la imagen del sistema, ni tampoco ha podido vaciar este archivo. 
1017 El sistema intento cargar o restaurar un archivo en el Registro pero el archivo especificado no tiene el formato de archivo de Registro. 
1018 Se intento realizar una operación no autorizada en una clave del Registro que ya estaba marcada para su eliminación. 
1019 El sistema no pudo asignar el espacio solicitado en un registro del Registro. 
1020 No se puede crear un vínculo simbólico en una clave del Registro que ya posee subclaves o valores. 
1021 No se puede crear una subclave estable en una clave primaria volátil. 
1022 Está siendo completada una solicitud de notificación de cambio y la información no está siendo devuelta al búfer del llamador. El llamador deberá enumerar los archivos para detectar los cambios. 
1051 Ha sido enviada una orden de parada a un servicio del que dependen otros servicios que se están ejecutando. 
1052 El comando solicitado no es válido para este servicio. 
1053 El servicio no ha respondido rápidamente a la petición de inicio o de control. 
1054 No pudo ser creado un thread para el servicio. 
1055 La base de datos de servicios está bloqueada. 
1056 Ya se está ejecutando una instancia del servicio. 
1057 El nombre de la cuenta no es válido o no existe, o la contraseña no es valida para el nombre de cuenta especificada. 
1058 El servicio no se puede iniciar porque está desactivado o porque ningún dispositivo activado le ha sido asociado. 
1059 Se ha especificado una dependencia de servicio circular. 
1060 El servicio especificado no existe como servicio instalado. 
1061 El servicio no acepta comandos en este momento. 
1062 No se ha iniciado el servicio. 
1063 El proceso del servicio no pudo conectarse con el controlador del servicio. 
1064 Error de excepción en el servicio durante el proceso del comando. 
1065 La base de datos especificada no existe. 
1066 El servicio ha devuelto un error específico del servicio. 
1067 El proceso termino de forma inesperada. 
1068 No se pudo iniciar el servicio o grupo de dependencia. 
1069 No se puede iniciar el servicio debido a un error en el inicio de sesión. 
1070 Después de iniciarse, el servicio ha quedado en un estado pendiente de inicio. 
1071 El bloqueo de la base de datos del servicio especificado no es válido. 
1072 El servicio especificado ha sido marcado para ser eliminado. 
1073 El servicio especificado ya existe. 
1074 El sistema se está ejecutando utilizando la última configuración correcta conocida. 
1075 El servicio de dependencia no existe o ha sido marcado para ser eliminado. 
1076 La inicialización actual ya ha sido aceptada para ser usada como la última configuración correcta conocida. 
1077 No se ha intentado iniciar el servicio desde la última inicialización. 
1078 Este nombre ya está siendo usado como nombre de servicio o como nombre de servicio para la presentación de servicios. 
1079 La cuenta especificada para este servicio es diferente a la especificada para otros servicios que se ejecutan en el mismo proceso. 
1080 Sólo es posible definir las acciones a realizar en caso de error para los servicios Win32, no para los controladores. 
1081 Este servicio se ejecuta en el mismo proceso que el Administrador de control de servicios. Por ello, el Administrador de control de servicio no podrá realizar ninguna acción si el proceso del servicio finaliza inesperadamente. 
1082 No se ha configurado ningún programa de recuperación para este servicio. 
1083 El programa en el que este servicio se debe ejecutar no implementa el servicio. 
1084 Este servicio no puede ser iniciado en modo seguro. 
1100 Se ha alcanzado al final de la cinta. 
1101 Una marca de archivo ha sido alcanzado durante un acceso a la cinta. 
1102 Se encontró el inicio de una cinta o de una partición. 
1103 El final de un grupo de archivos ha sido alcanzado en un acceso a la cinta. 
1104 No hay más datos en la cinta. 
1105 No se pudo particionar la cinta. 
1106 El tamaño de bloque actual no es correcto para tener acceso a una nueva cinta de una partición multivolumen. 
1107 No se pudo encontrar la información de partición al cargar la cinta. 
1108 No se pudo bloquear el mecanismo de expulsión del medio. 
1109 No se pudo descargar el medio. 
1110 Puede que haya cambiado el medio en la unidad. 
1111 Se ha reinicializado el bus de E/S. 
1112 La unidad está vacía. 
1113 No hay ninguna asignación para el carácter Unicode en la página de códigos múlti-bytes de destino.
1114 Error en una rutina de inicialización de biblioteca de vínculos dinámicos (DLL). 
1115 El sistema se está cerrando. 
1116 No se pudo cancelar el apagado del sistema porque éste no se estaba apagando. 
1117 No se pudo ejecutar el proceso a causa de un error del dispositivo de E/S. 
1118 Error al inicializar un dispositivo serie. Se descargará el controlador serie. 
1119 No se pudo abrir un dispositivo que compartía una interrupción IRQ con otros dispositivos. Al menos otro dispositivo utilizando este IRQ ya estaba abierto. 
1120 Una operación de entrada/salida serie ha sido realizada por otra escritura en el puerto serie. (El contador IOCTL_SERIAL_XOFF_COUNTER alcanzó cero.) 
1121 Se completó una operación de entrada/salida a causa de la finalización del tiempo de espera. (El contador IOCTL_SERIAL_XOFF_COUNTER no alcanzó cero.) 
1122 No se encontró ninguna marca de identificador de dirección en el disco. 
1123 Existe una mala adaptación entre el campo del identificador de sector del disco y la dirección de la pista del controlador de la unidad de disco. 
1124 El controlador de disco ha enviado un error no reconocido por el controlador de la unidad de disco. 
1125 El controlador de la unidad de discos ha devuelto resultados incoherentes en los registros. 
1126 Error en la operación de calibración durante el acceso al disco duro, a pesar de varios intentos. 
1127 Error en la operación de disco durante el acceso al disco duro, a pesar de varios intentos. 
1128 Ha sido imposible restablecer el controlador de disco durante el acceso al disco duro. 
1129 Se llegó al final de la cinta. 
1130 Memoria insuficiente en el servidor para procesar este comando. 
1131 Ha sido detectada una posibilidad de que ocurra un interbloqueo. 
1132 La dirección base o el desajuste del archivo no tiene la alineación correcta. 
1140 Se intento cambiar el estado de alimentación del sistema pero fue impedido por otra aplicación o controlador. 
1141 El BIOS no pudo cambiar el estado de alimentación del sistema. 
1142 Se intentó crear más vínculos de los que permite el sistema de archivos. 
1150 El programa especificado requiere una versión de Windows más reciente. 
1151 El programa especificado no es un programa de Windows o de MS-DOS. 
1152 No se puede iniciar varias instancias del programa especificado. 
1153 El programa especificado ha sido escrito para una versión anterior de Windows. 
1154 Una de las librerías necesarias para ejecutar esta aplicación está dañada. 
1155 No hay ninguna aplicación asociada al archivo especificado para esta operación. 
1156 Se produjo un error al enviar el comando a la aplicación. 
1157 No se puede hallar una de las librerías necesarias para ejecutar esta aplicación. 
1158 El proceso actual utilizó todos los identificadores asignados por el sistema para los objetos del Administrador de ventanas. 
1159 El mensaje sólo puede ser utilizado con operaciones sincrónicas. 
1160 El elemento de origen indicado no tiene medio. 
1161 El elemento de destino indicado ya contiene un medio. 
1162 El elemento indicado no existe. 
1163 El elemento indicado forma parte de un almacén que no está presente. 
1164 El dispositivo indicado debe ser reinicializado debido a errores de hardware. 
1165 El dispositivo indicó que es necesaria una limpieza antes de intentar otras operaciones. 
1166 El dispositivo indicó que su puerta está abierta. 
1167 El dispositivo no está conectado. 
1168 No se encontró el elemento. 
1169 Ninguna correspondencia para la clave indicada en el índice. 
1170 El conjunto de propiedades especificado no existe en el objeto. 
1171 El punto que se pasó a GetMouseMovePoints no está en el búfer. 
1172 El servicio de seguimiento (estación de trabajo) no se está ejecutando. 
1173 No se encontró el identificador de volumen. 
1175 No se pudo eliminar el archivo a remplazar. 
1176 No se pudo mover el archivo de remplazo a la ubicación del archivo por remplazar. El archivo por remplazar conserva su nombre original. 
1177 No se pudo mover el archivo de remplazo a la ubicación del archivo por remplazar. El nombre del archivo por remplazar ha sido cambiado por el nombre de la copia de seguridad. 
1178 Se está eliminando el diario de cambios en el volumen. 
1179 El diario de cambios en el volumen no está activo. 
1180 Se encontró un archivo, pero quizás no es el correcto. 
1181 La entrada del diario ha sido eliminada del diario. 
1200 El nombre del dispositivo especificado no es válido. 
1201 El dispositivo no está conectado pero es una conexión memorizada. 
1202 El nombre del dispositivo local tiene una conexión memorizada en otro recurso de la red. 
1203 Ningún programa de red ha aceptado la ruta de acceso a la red proporcionada. 
1204 El nombre del programa de red especificado no es válido. 
1205 No se pudo abrir el perfil de conexión de red. 
1206 El perfil de conexiones de red está dañado. 
1207 No se puede enumerar un objeto que no sea un contenedor. 
1208 Se ha producido un error extendido. 
1209 El formato del nombre de grupo especificado no es válido. 
1210 El formato del nombre de ordenador especificado no es válido. 
1211 El formato del nombre de evento especificado no es válido. 
1212 El formato del nombre de dominio especificado no es válido. 
1213 El formato del nombre de servicio especificado no es válido. 
1214 El formato del nombre de red especificado no es válido. 
1215 El formato del nombre de recurso compartido especificado no es válido. 
1216 El formato de la contraseña especificado no es válido. 
1217 El formato del nombre de mensaje especificado no es válido. 
1218 El formato del destino de mensaje especificado no es válido. 
1219 No son permitidas varias conexiones a un servidor o a un recurso compartido por el mismo usuario, utilizando más de un nombre de usuario,. Elimine todas las conexiones precedentes al servidor o al recurso compartido y comience de nuevo. 
1220 Se intentó establecer una sesión en un servidor de red pero ya se ha sobrepasado el número máximo de sesiones en este servidor. 
1221 El nombre del grupo de trabajo o de dominio ya está siendo utilizado por otro ordenador en la red. 
1222 Falta la red o no se ha iniciado. 
1223 La operación ha sido cancelada por el usuario. 
1224 La operación solicitada no se puede realizar en un archivo con una sección asignada de usuario abierta. 
1225 El sistema remoto rechazó la conexión de red. 
1226 La conexión de red se cerró correctamente. 
1227 El punto final del transporte de red ya tiene una dirección que le es asociada. 
1228 Todavía no se ha asociado una dirección al punto final de red. 
1229 Se ha intentado una operación en una conexión de red que no existe. 
1230 Se intento realizar una operación no válida en una conexión de red activa. 
1231 No se pudo alcanzar la ubicación de la red. Para obtener información en relación a la resolución de problemas de red, consulte la ayuda de Windows. 
1232 No se pudo alcanzar la ubicación de la red. Para obtener información en relación a la resolución de problemas de red, consulte la ayuda de Windows. 
1233 No se pudo alcanzar la ubicación de la red. Para obtener información en relación a la resolución de problemas de red, consulte la ayuda de Windows. 
1234 Ningún servicio está operativo en el punto final de la red destino en el sistema remoto. 
1235 La petición ha sido cancelada. 
1236 La conexión de red ha sido cancelada por el sistema local. 
1237 No se pudo terminar la operación. Se debe volver a intentar. 
1238 No pudo ser realizada una conexión con el servidor debido a que se ha alcanzado el número máximo de conexiones simultaneas. 
1239 Se intento iniciar la sesión en una hora o en un día no autorizado para esta cuenta. 
1240 La cuenta no está autorizada a iniciar la sesión desde esta estación. 
1241 La dirección de red no pudo ser utilizada para la operación solicitada. 
1242 El servicio ya está registrado. 
1243 El servicio especificado no existe. 
1244 La operación solicitada no se pudo realizar debido a que el usuario no ha sido reconocido. 
1245 La operación solicitada no se pudo realizar debido a que el usuario no ha iniciado una sesión en la red. El servicio especificado no existe. 
1246 Continuar el trabajo en curso. 
1247 Se intentó realizar una operación de inicialización cuando la inicialización ya había sido realizada. 
1248 Ningún dispositivo suplementario está disponible. 
1249 El sitio especificado no existe. 
1250 Ya existe un controlador de dominio con el nombre especificado. 
1251 Esta operación sólo es posible cuando está conectado al servidor. 
1252 El marco de directivas de grupo debería llamar a la extensión incluso cuando no hay modificaciones.
1253 El usuario especificado no posee un perfil válido. 
1254 Esta operación no es compatible en un servidor Microsoft Small Business Server 
1255 El servidor se está deteniendo. 
1256 El sistema remoto no está disponible. Para obtener información sobre cómo reparar la red, consultar la Ayuda de Windows. 
1257 El identificador de seguridad proporcionado no proviene de una cuenta de dominio. 
1258 El identificador de seguridad proporcionado no tiene componente de dominio. 
1259 El dialogo AppHelp ha sido cancelado lo que impide el inicio de la aplicación. 
1260 Windows no pudo abrir este programa debido a que fue impedido por una estrategia de restricción de programa. Para mayor información, abra el diario de acontecimientos o contacte a su administrador del sistema. 
1261 Un programa intenta utilizar un valor de Registro no valido, normalmente causado por un Registro no inicializado. Este error es específico a los sistemas Itanium. 
1262 No se puede compartir debido a que no hay conexión o no existe 
1263 El protocolo Kerberos ha obtenido un error cuando validaba el certificado KDC durante la apertura de sesión con una tarjeta inteligente. 
1264 El protocolo Kerberos ha obtenido un error cuando intentaba utilizar el subsistema de la tarjeta inteligente. 
1265 El sistema ha detectado un intento de ataque a la seguridad. Verifique que puede contactar al servidor que le ha autentificado. 
1266 The smartcard certificate used for authentication has been revoked. Please contact your system administrator. There may be additional information in the event log. 
1267 An untrusted certificate authority was detected While processing the smartcard certificate used for authentication. Please contact your system administrator. 
1268 The revocation status of the smartcard certificate used for authentication could not be determined. Please contact your system administrator. 
1269 The smartcard certificate used for authentication was not trusted. Please contact your system administrator. 
1270 The smartcard certificate used for authentication has expired. Please contact your system administrator. 
1271 El ordenador estaba bloqueado y no puede ser apagado sin la opción forzar. 
1273 Una llamada de aplicación definida devolvió datos no válidos cuando se llamó. 
1274 El módulo de directivas de grupo debería llamar a la extensión durante la actualización de la directiva en primer plano síncrono. 
1275 La carga del controlador ha sido bloqueada. 
1276 Una librería de enlace dinámico (DLL) hacia referencia a un módulo que no es una DLL ni la imagen ejecutable de un proceso. 
1300 El que llama no posee todos los permisos a los que se hace referencia. 
1301 No se han realizado algunas asignaciones entre los nombres de cuenta y los ID de seguridad. 
1302 No ha sido definido específicamente ningún límite de cuota de sistema para esta cuenta. 
1303 No está disponible ninguna clave de cifrado. Ha sido devuelto una clave de cifrado conocida. 
1304 La contraseña es demasiado compleja para convertirla a una contraseña de LAN Manager. La contraseña de LAN Manager devuelta es una cadena nula. 
1305 Número de versión desconocido. 
1306 Indica dos números de versión incompatibles. 
1307 Este ID de seguridad no puede ser definido como propietario del objeto. 
1308 Este ID de seguridad no puede ser definido como el grupo primario de un objeto. 
1309 Un thread que no utiliza actualmente la identidad de un cliente intentó realizar una operación en una imitación de token de identidad. 
1310 El grupo no puede ser desactivado. 
1311 Ningún servidor de inicio de sesión está actualmente disponibles para tratar la petición de inicio de sesión. 
1312 La apertura de sesión especificada no existe. Quizás ya ha terminado. 
1313 No existe el permiso especificado. 
1314 El cliente no dispone de un permiso requerido. 
1315 El nombre proporcionado no es un nombre de cuenta creado correctamente. 
1316 El usuario especificado ya existe. 
1317 El usuario especificado no existe. 
1318 El grupo especificado ya existe. 
1319 El grupo especificado no existe. 
1320 Bien la cuenta de usuario indicada ya es miembro del grupo especificado, o es imposible eliminar el grupo especificado porque contiene un miembro. 
1321 La cuenta de usuario especificada no es miembro del grupo especificado. 
1322 No puede desactivar o eliminar la última cuenta administrativa que queda. 
1323 No se pudo actualizar la contraseña. El valor ingresado como contraseña actual no es correcto. 
1324 No se pudo actualizar la contraseña. La nueva contraseña ingresada contiene valores que no se permiten en las contraseñas. 
1325 No se pudo actualizar la contraseña. Esta no respeta las especificaciones de longitud, complejidad o historial de dominio. 
1326 Error de inicio de sesión: nombre de usuario desconocido o la contraseña no es correcta. 
1327 Error de inicio de sesión: restricción de la cuenta de usuario. Las causas pueden ser: contraseñas vacías que no son autorizadas, restricciones en la hora de inicio de sesión o ha sido aplicada una restricción de directivas. 
1328 Error de inicio de sesión: violación de la restricción de la hora de inicio. 
1329 Error de inicio de sesión: el usuario no tiene permiso para iniciar una sesión en este ordenador. 
1330 Error de inicio de sesión: la contraseña de la cuenta ha caducado. 
1331 Error de inicio de sesión: actualmente la cuenta está desactivada. 
1332 No ha sido realizada ninguna asignación entre los nombres de cuenta y los ID de seguridad. 
1333 Demasiados identificadores de usuario local (LUID) han sido solicitados al mismo tiempo. 
1334 No hay más identificadores de usuario local (LUID) disponibles. 
1335 La parte de sub-autoridad del ID de seguridad no es válida para este uso en particular. 
1336 La estructura de la lista de control de acceso (ACL) no es válida. 
1337 La estructura del ID de seguridad no es válida. 
1338 La estructura del identificador de seguridad no es válida. 
1340 No se pudo construir la lista de control de acceso (ACL) o la sección de control de acceso (ACE) heredada. 
1341 Actualmente el servidor está desactivado. 
1342 Actualmente el servidor está activado. 
1343 El valor proporcionado no es válido para una autoridad de identificación. 
1344 No hay memoria disponible para la actualización de la información de seguridad. 
1345 Los atributos especificados no son válidos o son incompatibles con los atributos definidos para todo el grupo. 
1346 No se ha proporcionado un nivel de representación de identidad requerido, o éste no es válido. 
1347 No se pudo abrir un testigo de seguridad de nivel anónimo. 
1348 La clase de información de validación solicitada no es válida. 
1349 El tipo de testigo no es adecuado para este tipo de uso. 
1350 No se puede realizar una operación de seguridad en un objeto que no tiene ninguna seguridad asociada. 
1351 La información de configuración no ha podido ser leída en el controlador de dominio ya que el ordenador no está disponible o el acceso ha sido rechazado. 
1352 El servidor SAM (administrador de cuentas de seguridad) o el servidor LSA (autoridad de seguridad local) no se estaba en un estado adecuado para realizar la operación de seguridad. 
1353 El dominio no se encontraba en el estado adecuado para realizar la operación de seguridad. 
1354 Esta operación sólo es permitida al controlador principal del dominio. 
1355 El dominio especificado no existe o no ha podido ser contactado. 
1356 El dominio especificado ya existe. 
1357 Se intentó exceder el número máximo de dominios por servidor. 
1358 No se puede completar la operación a causa de un error grave del medio o daños en la estructura de datos del disco. 
1359 Se ha producido un error interno. 
1360 Han sido detectados accesos de tipo genérico en una máscara de acceso que ya deberían haberse asignado a tipos no genéricos. 
1361 Un identificador de seguridad no tiene el formato correcto (absoluto o auto-relativo). 
1362 Sólo procesos de inicio de sesión pueden utilizar la acción solicitada. El proceso no se ha registrado como un proceso de inicio de sesión. 
1363 No se puede iniciar una nueva sesión con un ID que ya está siendo utilizado. 
1364 El paquete de autenticación especificado es desconocido. 
1365 La sesión abierta no es compatible con la operación solicitada. 
1366 El ID de inicio de sesión ya está siendo utilizado. 
1367 Una petición de inicio de sesión contiene un valor de tipo de inicio de sesión no válido. 
1368 No se puede prestar una identidad utilizando un canal de comunicación con nombre mientras no se hayan leído los datos de esa canal. 
1369 El estado de transacción de un sub-árbol del Registro es incompatible con la operación solicitada. 
1370 Una base de datos de seguridad interna está dañada. 
1371 No se puede ejecutar esta operación en cuentas predefinidas. 
1372 No se puede ejecutar esta operación en este grupo especial predefinido. 
1373 No se puede ejecutar esta operación en este usuario especial predefinido. 
1374 El usuario no puede ser excluido del grupo porque éste es su grupo principal. 
1375 El testigo ya se está usando como testigo principal. 
1376 El grupo local especificado no existe. 
1377 El nombre de cuenta especificado no es miembro del grupo local. 
1378 El nombre de cuenta especificado ya es miembro del grupo local. 
1379 El grupo local especificado ya existe. 
1380 Error de inicio de sesión: el usuario no dispone del tipo de inicio de sesión requerido en este ordenador. 
1381 Se ha excedido el número máximo de secretos que pueden ser guardados en un sistema dado. 
1382 La longitud de un secreto excede la máxima permitida. 
1383 La base de datos LSA (autoridad de seguridad local) presenta una inconsistencia interna. 
1384 Durante una tentativa de inicio de sesión, el contexto de seguridad del usuario ha acumulado demasiados identificadores de seguridad. 
1385 Error de inicio de sesión: el usuario no dispone del tipo de inicio de sesión requerido en este ordenador. 
1386 Es necesaria una contraseña con cifrado cruzado para cambiar la contraseña de usuario. 
1387 No se puede agregar o eliminar un miembro al grupo local porque el miembro no existe. 
1388 No se puede agregar un nuevo miembro al grupo local porque el miembro dispone de un tipo de cuenta incorrecta. 
1389 Han sido especificados demasiados identificadores de seguridad. 
1390 Para cambiar la contraseña de este usuario se necesita una contraseña con cifrado cruzado. 
1391 Indica que una ACL no contiene componentes hereditarios 
1392 El archivo o directorio está dañado y no puede ser leído. 
1393 La estructura del disco está dañada y no puede ser leída. 
1394 No hay una clave de sesión de usuario para el inicio de sesión especificado. 
1395 El servicio al que quiere acceder tiene licencia para un número especifico de conexiones. No se pueden establecer más conexiones en este momento porque ya se alcanzo el número máximo de conexiones que acepta el servicio. 
1396 Error al iniciar la sesión: el nombre de la cuenta de destino no es correcto. 
1397 Error en la autenticación mutua. La contraseña del servidor es obsoleta en el controlador de dominio. 
1398 La hora y la fecha del cliente y el servidor no es la misma. 
1399 Esta operación no puede ser efectuada en el dominio actual. 
1400 Handle de ventana no válido. 
1401 Identificador de menú no válido. 
1402 Identificador de cursor no válido. 
1403 Identificador de tabla de aceleración no válido. 
1404 Identificador de hook no válido. 
1405 El identificador hacia una estructura de ventanas múltiples no es válido. 
1406 No se puede crear una ventana secundaria superior. 
1407 No se pudo encontrar la clase de ventana. 
1408 La ventana no es válida, pertenece a otro thread. 
1409 La tecla de acceso rápido ya ha sido registrada. 
1410 La clase ya existe. 
1411 La clase no existe. 
1412 Aún hay ventanas abiertas en esta clase. 
1413 El índice no es válido. 
1414 El identificador de icono no es válido. 
1415 Se están utilizando palabras de ventana de diálogo privadas. 
1416 No se pudo encontrar el identificador del cuadro de listas. 
1417 No existen caracteres genéricos. 
1418 El thread no tiene un Portapapeles abierto. 
1419 La tecla de acceso rápido no está registrada. 
1420 La ventana no es una ventana de diálogo válida. 
1421 No se pudo encontrar el identificador de control. 
1422 El mensaje no es válido para una lista modificable porque no cuenta con un control de edición. 
1423 La ventana no es una lista modificable. 
1424 La altura debe ser menor a 256. 
1425 El identificador de contexto de dispositivo (DC) no es válido. 
1426 El tipo de procedimiento de hook no es válido. 
1427 El procedimiento de hook no es válido. 
1428 No se puede establecer un hook no local sin un identificador de módulo. 
1429 Este procedimiento de hook sólo puede ser definido globalmente. 
1430 El procedimiento de hook diario ya está instalado. 
1431 El procedimiento de hook no está instalado. 
1432 El mensaje no es válido para un cuadro de lista de selección única. 
1433 LB_SETCOUNT enviado a un cuadro de lista activo. 
1434 Este cuadro de lista no permite tabulaciones. 
1435 No se puede destruir un objeto que ha sido creado por otro thread. 
1436 Las ventanas secundarias no pueden tener menús. 
1437 La ventana no tiene un menú de sistema. 
1438 Estilo del cuadro de mensaje no válido. 
1439 El parámetro al alcance del sistema (SPI_*) no es válido. 
1440 La pantalla ya está bloqueada. 
1441 Todos los identificadores de ventanas en una estructura de ventanas múltiples deben tener el mismo predecesor. 
1442 La ventana no es una ventana secundaria. 
1443 El comando GW_* no es válido. 
1444 El identificador del thread no es válido. 
1445 No se puede procesar un mensaje de una ventana que no sea una ventana MDI (multiple document interface). 
1446 El menú desplegable ya está activo. 
1447 La ventana no posee barras de desplazamiento. 
1448 El intervalo de las barras de desplazamiento no puede sobrepasar MAXLONG. 
1449 No se puede mostrar o eliminar la ventana de la forma especificada. 
1450 Recursos de sistema insuficientes para completar el servicio solicitado. 
1451 Recursos de sistema insuficientes para completar el servicio solicitado. 
1452 Recursos de sistema insuficientes para completar el servicio solicitado. 
1453 Cuota insuficiente para completar el servicio solicitado. 
1454 Cuota insuficiente para completar el servicio solicitado. 
1455 El archivo de paginación es muy pequeño para completar la operación. 
1456 No se encontró un elemento de menú. 
1457 El identificador de configuración del teclado no es válido. 
1458 Tipo de enlace no permitido. 
1459 Esta operación necesita una estación de ventanas interactivas. 
1460 Esta operación ha terminado porque caduco el tiempo de espera. 
1461 El identificador de pantalla no es válido. 
1500 El archivo del Registro de sucesos está dañado. 
1501 El servicio del registro de sucesos no se inicio debido a que no se pudo abrir el archivo del registro de sucesos. 
1502 El archivo de registros de sucesos está lleno. 
1503 El archivo de registro de sucesos ha cambiado entre las operaciones de lectura. 
1601 No se pudo acceder al servicio Windows Installer. Esto puede ocurrir si inicia Windows en modo seguro. Contacte a su soporte técnico para solicitar asistencia. 
1602 El usuario ha anulado la instalación. 
1603 Error irrecuperable durante la instalación. 
1604 Instalación en suspenso y no terminada. 
1605 Esta acción sólo es valida para los productos actualmente instalados. 
1606 El identificador de funcionalidad no está registrado. 
1607 El identificador de componente no está registrado. 
1608 Propiedad desconocida. 
1609 El identificador está en un estado no válido. 
1610 Los datos de configuración de este producto están dañados. Contáctese con su soporte técnico. 
1611 Calificador de componente ausente. 
1612 El origen de instalación para este producto no está disponible. Asegúrese de que el origen existe y que puede acceder a éste. 
1613 El paquete de instalación no puede ser instalado por el servicio Windows Installer. Deberá instalar un Service Pack que contenga una versión más reciente de éste servicio. 
1614 El producto está desinstalado. 
1615 La sintaxis de la petición SQL no es válida o es incompatible. 
1616 La sección de registro no existe. 
1617 El dispositivo ha sido eliminado. 
1618 Ya se está realizando otra instalación. Termínela antes de realizar esta instalación. 
1619 No su pudo abrir el paquete de instalación. Compruebe que el paquete existe y que puede acceder a éste, o contáctese con quien realizo la aplicación para asegurarse de que es un paquete Windows Installer válido. 
1620 No se pudo abrir el paquete de instalación. Contáctese con quien realizo la aplicación para asegurarse de que es un paquete Windows Installer válido. 
1621 Se produjo un error al momento de iniciar la interfaz de usuario del servicio Windows Installer. Contáctese con su soporte técnico. 
1622 Error al abrir el archivo registro de instalacion. Asegúrese de que la ubicación del archivo de registro especificado existe y que puede acceder en modo escritura. 
1623 El idioma de este paquete de instalación no es aceptado por el sistema. 
1624 Error al aplicar las transformaciones. Asegúrese que las rutas de transformación especificadas son validas. 
1625 La instalación no es permitida por la directiva del sistema. Contáctese con el administrador del sistema. 
1626 No se pudo ejecutar la función. 
1627 Error al ejecutar la función. 
1628 La tabla especificada no es válida o es desconocida. 
1629 Los datos proporcionados son de tipo incorrecto. 
1630 Los datos de este tipo no son compatibles 
1631 El servicio Windows Installer no se pudo iniciar. Contáctese con su soporte técnico. 
1632 La unidad que contiene la carpeta temporal está llena o inaccesible. Libere espacio en la unidad o asegúrese que dispone de permiso de acceso en modo escritura a la carpeta temporal. 
1633 Este paquete de instalación no es compatible con este tipo de procesador. Contáctese con el fabricante del producto. 
1634 Componente no utilizado en este ordenador. 
1635 No se pudo abrir este paquete de revisión. Asegúrese que el paquete de revisión exista y que puede acceder a él, o contáctese con el fabricante de la aplicación para estar seguro de que es un paquete de revisión Windows Installer válido. 
1636 No se pudo abrir este paquete de revisión. Contáctese con el fabricante de la aplicación para estar seguro de que es un paquete de revisión Windows Installer válido. 
1637 Este paquete de revisión no puede ser ejecutado por el servicio Windows Installer. Deberá instalar un Service Pack que contenga una versión de éste servicio más reciente. 
1638 Otra versión de este producto ya ha sido instalada. La instalación de esta versión no puede continuar. Para configurar o eliminar la versión existente de este producto utilice Agregar o quitar programas en el Panel de control. 
1639 Argumento de la línea de comandos no válido. Consulte el Kit de desarrollo de Windows Installer para obtener ayuda detallada acerca de la línea de comandos. 
1640 Únicamente los administradores tienen permiso para agregar, quitar, o configurar un programa en el servidor durante una sesión remota Terminal Server. Si desea instalar o configurar un programa en el servidor, contáctese con el administrador de la red. 
1641 La operación solicitada termino satisfactoriamente. El ordenador se reiniciará para tomar en cuenta los cambios. 
1642 La revisión de actualización no pudo ser instalado por el servicio Windows Instaler porque falta actualizar un programa, la revisión de actualización está previsto para una versión de programa diferente. Asegúrese que el programa a actualizar existe en su ordenador y que la revisión de actualización sea correcta. 
1643 El paquete de revisión no está permitido por la directiva de restricción del programa. 
1644 Una o más personalizaciones no son permitidas por la estrategia de restricción del programa. 
1700 Enlace de cadena no válido. 
1701 El handle de enlace no es del tipo correcto. 
1702 El handle de enlace no es válido. 
1703 La secuencia de protocolo RPC es incompatible. 
1704 La secuencia de protocolo RPC no es válida. 
1705 El identificador único universal (UUID) de la cadena no es válido. 
1706 El formato del extremo no es válido. 
1707 La dirección de red no es válida. 
1708 No se pudo encontrar ningún punto final. 
1709 Valor de tiempo de espera no válido. 
1710 No se encontró el identificador único universal de objeto (UUID). 
1711 Ya se ha registrado el identificador único universal de objeto (UUID). 
1712 Ya se ha registrado el identificador único universal de tipo (UUID). 
1713 El servidor RPC ya está en línea. 
1714 No se ha registrado ninguna secuencias de protocolo. 
1715 El servidor RPC no está en línea. 
1716 Tipo de administrador desconocido. 
1717 Interfaz desconocida. 
1718 No hay enlaces. 
1719 No hay secuencias de protocolo. 
1720 No se pudo crear el punto final. 
1721 No hay recursos suficientes para completar esta operación. 
1722 El servidor RPC no está disponible. 
1723 El servidor RPC está demasiado ocupado para completar esta operación. 
1724 Opciones de red no válidas. 
1725 No hay ninguna llamada de procedimiento remoto que esté activa en este thread. 
1726 Error en la llamada de procedimiento remoto. 
1727 Se produjo un error en la llamada de procedimiento remoto y no se ha ejecutado. 
1728 Se ha producido un error de protocolo RPC. 
1730 La sintaxis de transferencia no es compatible con el servidor RPC. 
1732 El tipo de identificador único universal (UUID) no es reconocido. 
1733 Nombre simbólico no válido. 
1734 Límites de matriz no válidos. 
1735 El enlace no contiene ningún nombre de sección. 
1736 La sintaxis del nombre no es válida. 
1737 La sintaxis del nombre no es compatible. 
1739 Ninguna dirección de red está disponible para construir un identificador único universal (UUID). 
1740 El punto final es un duplicado. 
1741 Tipo de autenticación desconocido. 
1742 El número máximo de llamadas no es suficiente. 
1743 La cadena es demasiado larga. 
1744 No se pudo encontrar la secuencia de protocolo RPC. 
1745 Número de procedimiento fuera del intervalo permitido. 
1746 El enlace no contiene información de autenticación. 
1747 Servicio de autenticación desconocido. 
1748 Nivel de autenticación desconocido. 
1749 El contexto de seguridad no es válido. 
1750 El servicio de autorización es desconocido. 
1751 La sección no es válida. 
1752 El punto extremo de servidor no puede ejecutar la operación. 
1753 El asignador de puntos extremos no dispone de más puntos extremos. 
1754 No se han exportado ninguna interfaz. 
1755 El nombre de la sección está incompleto. 
1756 Opción de versión no válida. 
1757 No hay más miembros. 
1758 No hay ninguna exportación a anular. 
1759 No se encontró la interfaz. 
1760 La sección ya existe. 
1761 No se encontró la sección. 
1762 El servicio de nombres no está disponible. 
1763 La familia de direcciones de red no es válida. 
1764 Esta operación solicitada no es compatible. 
1765 No hay ningún contexto de seguridad disponible para permitir representaciones. 
1766 Error interno se produjo en una llamada a procedimiento remoto (RPC). 
1767 El servidor de RPC intentó una división entre cero. 
1768 Error de direccionamiento en el servidor RPC. 
1769 Una operación en coma flotante efectuada por el servidor RPC ha producido una división entre cero. 
1770 Una operación en coma flotante efectuada por el servidor RPC ha producido desbordamiento negativo. 
1771 Una operación en coma flotante efectuada por el servidor RPC ha producido un desbordamiento de capacidad. 
1772 La lista de servidores RPC disponibles para el enlace de identificadores automáticos está agotada. 
1773 No se pudo abrir el archivo de la tabla de traducción de caracteres. 
1774 El archivo con la tabla de traducción de caracteres contiene menos de 512 bytes. 
1775 Un identificador de contexto nulo se pasó del cliente al host durante una llamada de procedimiento remoto (RPC). 
1777 El identificador de contexto ha cambiado durante una llamada de procedimiento remoto (RPC). 
1778 Los handles de enlace pasados a una llamada a procedimiento remoto no corresponden. 
1779 El stub no consigue obtener el identificador de llamada de procedimiento remoto (RPC). 
1780 Ha sido pasado un puntero de referencia nula al stub. 
1781 Valor de enumeración fuera del intervalo permitido. 
1782 El número de bytes es insuficiente. 
1783 El fragmento ha recibido datos incorrectos. 
1784 El búfer del usuario proporcionado no es válido para la operación solicitada. 
1785 El disco no es reconocido. Quizás no esté formateado. 
1786 La estación de trabajo no tiene un secreto de aprobación. 
1787 La base de datos de seguridad del servidor no tiene una cuenta de ordenador para la relación de aprobación con esta estación de trabajo. 
1788 Se produjo un error en la relación de aprobación entre el dominio principal y el dominio aprobado. 
1789 Se produjo un error en la relación de aprobación entre la estación de trabajo y el dominio principal. 
1790 Error de inicio de sesión en la red. 
1791 Ya existe en curso una llamada de procedimiento remoto para este thread. 
1792 Se intentó iniciar una sesión cuando el servicio de inicio de sesión de la red no había iniciado. 
1793 La cuenta del usuario ha caducado. 
1794 El redirector esta siendo utilizado y no se puede descargar. 
1795 El controlador de impresora especificado ya está instalado. 
1796 El puerto especificado es desconocido. 
1797 El controlador de la impresora es desconocido. 
1798 El procesador de impresión es desconocido. 
1799 El archivo separador especificado no es válido. 
1800 La prioridad especificada no es válida. 
1801 El nombre de la impresora no es válido. 
1802 La impresora ya existe. 
1803 Comando de impresora no válido. 
1804 El tipo de dato especificado no es válido. 
1805 El entorno especificado no es válido. 
1806 No hay más enlaces. 
1807 La cuenta utilizada es una cuenta de aprobación inter dominios. Utilice su cuenta de usuario global o local para acceder a este servidor. 
1808 La cuenta utilizada es una cuenta de ordenador. Utilice su cuenta de usuario global o local para acceder a este servidor. 
1809 La cuenta utilizada es una cuenta de aprobación de servidor. Utilice su cuenta de usuario global o local para acceder a este servidor. 
1810 El nombre o el identificador de seguridad (SID) del dominio especificado no es consistente con la información de aprobación para ese dominio. 
1811 El servidor está siendo utilizado y no se puede descargar. 
1812 El archivo imagen especificado no contenía sección de recursos. 
1813 No se pudo encontrar el tipo de recurso especificado en el archivo imagen. 
1814 No se encontró el nombre de recurso en el archivo imagen. 
1815 No se pudo encontrar el ID de idiomas del recurso especificado en el archivo imagen. 
1816 La cuota disponible es insuficiente para procesar este comando. 
1817 No se ha registrado ninguna interfaz. 
1818 La llamada de procedimiento remoto ha sido anulada. 
1819 El handle de enlace no contiene toda la información necesaria. 
1820 Error de comunicación durante una llamada de procedimiento remoto. 
1821 El nivel de autenticación requerido no es compatible. 
1822 No se ha declarado ningún nombre principal. 
1823 El error especificado no es un código de error Windows RPC correcto. 
1824 Ha sido asignado un identificador UUID que sólo es válido en este ordenador. 
1825 Se produjo un error específico del paquete de seguridad. 
1826 El thread no ha sido anulado. 
1827 Operación no válida en el handle de codificación/descodificación. 
1828 Versión incompatible del paquete de serialización. 
1829 Versión incompatible de la tarjeta RPC. 
1830 El objeto de canal RPC no es valido o está dañado. 
1831 Se intento una operación no valida en un objeto de canal RPC. 
1832 La versión del canal RPC no es compatible. 
1898 No se encontró al miembro del grupo. 
1899 No se pudo crear la entrada de la base de datos del asignador de puntos extremos. 
1900 El identificador único universal del objeto (UUID) es el UUID nulo. 
1901 La hora especificada no es válida. 
1902 El nombre del formulario especificado no es válido. 
1903 El tamaño del formulario especificado no es válido 
1904 Alguien ya está en espera en el identificador de la impresora especificada. 
1905 La impresora especificada ha sido eliminada. 
1906 El estado de la impresora no es válido 


Fuente: http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/2915-codes-d-erreur-de-windows


----------

